# Annoying nubian



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

We somehow acquired a Nubian wether. It's my girls back up market goat. We've had some bad luck this year with sick goats so a friend suggested we get a back up. We agreed. She picked us up this little Nubian. The price was very good, but!! It doesn't shut up. It has this awful cry/scream that is unholy. I'd rather listen to finger nails on a chalk board. Do they ever stop with the crying? Thinking about trying one of those bark control shock collars.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How old is he? Is he with the other goats?


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

Three months or so. Yes with two other boers.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Nubians have a reputation for being very vocal. That said, I have Nubians and love them to pieces. Most of mine are "politely" vocal...that talk quietly and with a purpose! The only one that even aproaches "obnoxious" is my yearling who was a bottle baby. She's also part Alpine. Perhaps it's the cross, perhaps it's just her, or perhaps I created a spoiled little monster! I walk out the front door and she starts screaming her indignities at me! I drive into the drive...Lizzie starts scolding me. She quiets right down as soon as I acknowledge her ... but she is loud and persistent! It might be your little guy hasn't adjusted to the change yet. It might be he's trying to teach you his particular needs. Or he might be -- like my Lizzie -- a spoiled little bugger who thinks he's royalty! LOL Someone once told me "the secret to success with goats is learning to think like a goat." Good luck! If you can make it thru this and learn what he's asking for, I'm sure you'll love him!


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

He is a bottle feed baby. And I'm hoping it's something he outgrows soon. The only good thing about his bloodcurdling screams is that it also upsets the neighbor.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

"Eventually" they calm down , lol.. Like mentioned above ^^ he is new to your farm . I can feel you pain , i have one that grain is being withheld so she dries up. She has a "raise the dead" sort of wail im sure has the dead rolling over in their graves ! Its insane ! It only last a few minutes , but it feels like months :shock:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have an Alpine and a bottle Nubian doeling who scream and scream. The Nubian only screams for he rbottle. The Alpine screams just to hear herself scream. It's none stop, day and night. 

I feel your pain.


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

It's funny how we sneak around. Out the door, through the breeze way, army craw to our cars. Just so we don't wake the banshee.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Paisano said:


> It's funny how we sneak around. Out the door, through the breeze way, army craw to our cars. Just so we don't wake the banshee.


That is so true ! :crazy: :grin:


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

My neighbor 3/4 mile away can hear my Nubian. She is 3 yrs old and only shuts up when I grain her.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

2 out of 2 female nubians scream daily....and nightly for grain. Very loudly tonce they are fed they shut up....but one is starting earlier and earlier.....going to put a door back on the goat shed so I can lock her in at night to muffle the cries....The other one goes to a stall at night with her kids....this is all in an attempt to let the neighborhood sleep in the morning...lol...one of the nubians buck twins are obnoxiously loud too until they get to nurse in the morning after milking.
My Nubian buck on the other hand is quiet as can be.........and my Saanens are much quieter than my Nubians.....


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Paisano said:


> It's funny how we sneak around. Out the door, through the breeze way, army craw to our cars. Just so we don't wake the banshee.


I hadn't thought of the army crawl! Gotta try that!!!:crazy:


----------

